# Monthly Challenge



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday. I have been given the go ahead to start the monthly challenge. Members will have the opportunity each month to present a project that fits the parameters of the monthly challenge. Because we are a diverse group of woodworkers I will try to come up with a challenge that con be done across many areas. The challenge could be a material, technique, etc... after the posting deadline there will be a poll and a winner of the month will be chosen for bragging rights  

Please post any questions here...I will have the first challenge posted shortly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2018)

Does it have to be a project completed within that month? Or can it be a project you have previously completed?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)

I would say a recently completed project is acceptable if it fits the parameters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)

I will add that it should be something that hasn’t been previously posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2018)

Very cool, thanks for doing this Lou!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 6, 2018)

This looks fun. Fun to occasionally join in and fun to watch. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2018)

Sounds cool, standing by.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking forward to it Lou!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Sounds cool, standing by.....





ripjack13 said:


>



The first challenge has been posted in a separate thread...get going and stop eating popcorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2018)

Can't find it, where is it? Never mind I found it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 14, 2018)

Ought’a be interesting.... I’ m in


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 14, 2018)

Times a ticking....


----------



## pinky (Oct 14, 2018)

Happy to see this contest only because there is a project I've been wanting to do for over a year now. Maybe this will motivate my lazy ass!!! Probably will have to ponder on it for a while though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 14, 2018)

Go to October challenge for more info.


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have an idea for a challenge.
Make a wooden toy to give as a donation for a local charity. And they can be featured in the next calendar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2019)

There didn’t seem to be much interest in this topic


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

oh. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought it was a cool idea, both the topic and @Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

